# Si lasciava trasportare dalla voce di Véronique



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buonasera,

Vorrei tradurre questa frase "Si lasciava trasportare dalla voce di Véronique"
Contesto: Il ragazzo è innamorato di Véronique e l'ascolta estasiato.
Ecco i miei tentativi, potreste aiutarmi?
1) il se laissait *emporter* par la voix de Véronique
2) Il se laissait *porter* par la voix de Véronique
3) Il se laissait *transporter* par la voix de Véronique.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Armadillo,
Io direi "il se laissait transporter par la voix de Véronique", ma "porter" va anche bene, penso.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci Matoupaschat, 
Oh mince, je n'ai lu votre explication que trop tard! J'avais opté pour "il se laissait emporter"! J'ai écrit une grosse bêtise alors!


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, "emporter" convient aussi si le contexte ne donne pas à penser que la voix de la demoiselle énerve le jeune homme et que celui-ci s'emporte de colère...


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

D'accord, je pense que le contexte ne le donne pas à penser.  
Merci infiniment pour la rapidité de votre réponse.


----------



## mario12

credo sia meglio consultare un buon vocabolario per decidere... altrimenti perché non usare "ravir" ?


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir mario12,

À mon avis, si l'on emploie le verbe "ravir" la traduction est trop libre.


----------

